# Lace Sheoak



## rdabpenman (Jan 25, 2014)

Dressed up in a Titanium Gold Sedona roller ball. Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Gloss WBOM Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06655Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06651Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2014)

Very Nice Les - love your dipped pens!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 25, 2014)

WOW Les, superb finish.

Ray


----------

